# Oulton Park Gold Cup 2017 Pics



## Slammedorion

Just uploading them from today...
What a day, loadsa cars... sunshine was out... I'm burnt to a crisp and I'm going back for more tomorrow

Our daughter on the podium



The Orion









Brother in laws Saff











A few from the pits... only stuff that interests me sorry, there was lots more there

















































































Manchester RSOC



Some cracking BM's on display







Proper M3



Stunning



A mint E30









Sportvan on TH's looks perfect



Vr6 Golf



E30 convertible



Saff





Just a quick pic of the view...





Old Sabb



Mk1 Astra Gte ( id love one in my perfect garage )





Mk4 Astra Gsi



Mk3 Astra Gsi



Manta is always here



Mini Cooper ( our Daughter loves Mini's, grandmas goes bump bump lol )





Another Saff



Volvo



Nova


----------



## Slammedorion

Mk4 Escort convertible







Xr4i



Tidy local Xr2i to us

















A mate's Focus RS





Another Focus RS











Lovely R5GT Turbo

























More to come tomorrow...


----------



## Slammedorion

Sorry didn't know where to put it hence tried in the showroom 
Surely it don't belong in here though? maybe another mod can move it to here?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=91

There only iPhone pics...


----------



## Kerr

Nice cars. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Andyblue

Have a great day today, looks like the weather is going to nice again today - hope the racing is good, not managed to get there this year - 1st year in many I've missed it...


----------



## macca666

Some nice looking cars there looks like a good day. Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## ibiza55

Thank you matey for sharing your weekend with us, some beautiful very special cars and Ford's too. Touring cars were so much fun back in those cars days, I'm surprised they're still in existence, it was a bit more like posh banger racing than touring cars back then.


----------



## Derekh929

Just when I thought my classic addiction had been cured you post all these fantastic cars, those beemers look fantastic along with some very tasty hot fords, that GTE manta looks fantastic, thanks for taking time to share what looks a great show


----------



## TonyH38

Thank you for sharing your pics of some superb motors.


----------



## tmitch45

Thanks for sharing I love those classic 80's and 90's touring cars particularly the cossie and BMW E90's.


----------



## Slammedorion

Mondays pics

Mk3 Escort from the pits abit closer up today









Still in the pits 
Mondeo



Capri







Renault 5 GT Turbo





Mk1 Golf







Cav







Minis





Mk1 Escort





Manta



More to come from Mondays day out
Slowly uploading/ abusing Photobucket while I still can!!!


----------



## Derekh929

That capri and I200 stunning


----------



## Slammedorion

Followed this in... absolutely mint







Fetched both our cars today











Mk1 Escort again



Lovely standard E30



Rover convertible





Another Manta



Escort on steroids











Mk1 Fiesta



































Mk2 Golf was tidy



This one was used



Mk3 Fiesta



Series 1 RS Turbo





RS2000



Escos



Clean Nova





Cav Gsi



A mate's 2.5t S-max





Another super clean E30 with a nice engine conversion











That's about it for pics 
Just Supertourer videos to come 
Nowt special but the noises are to die for lol


----------



## neilb62

Fantastic pics of a great event, the black BMW E39 M5 belongs to a mate of mine, mine is the blue one in the background of the same pic :wave::wave:


----------



## Slammedorion

It's been a fantastic weekend 
Really great people attending the event with no badge snobbery 
Some stunning cars on display 
The track action was a awesome 
The weathers been perfect :thumb:

It's a proper petrol head show that I've attended for a few years and will hopefully carry on attending


----------



## Slammedorion

iPhone Video footage of the Supertouring cars
Not great but the sounds awesome


----------



## Derekh929

Excellent show really impressed thanks again for all the pics appreciated, that supersport Fiesta , and 911 GT3 RS.
The black e30 brought back lots of memories for me of the 80's and good times had with it


----------

